# Black Locust fluorescence question...



## ceekay

Just wondering if Black Locust keeps its reactivity to UV light forever, or if it dims with time. Further wondering if treating a BL inlay with something like teak oil or etc. would hinder the fluorescence. I have an idea of making an inlay of mulberry and black locust together because they are near-identical visually, but once under a UV light, the BL will glow whilst the mulberry stays dim, as per the video below...







Thanks!
- CK

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Here's a really crappy pair of pics of black locust under UV light. You can't even begin to tell it from the pics but the color is a vibrant yellow not the crappy green in the pics) and the sapwood is a brilliant purple that ancient kings would have killed for. This is exactly what you would expect from fresh black locust.

The interesting thing, however, is that these are not FROM fresh black locust. This is s 50 year old fence post on loan to me from @Mr. Peet and a sample cut from it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ceekay

WOW perfect! :O

Now to locate some black locust! :D


----------



## Mr. Peet

Paul, Herbie is a lot older now and doesn't have any black lights on in the barn or pasture. The cows now use the sense of smell and feel to find the electric fence that leads them right to the black locust fence posts. Maybe I should buy him a black light and put it in the barn without telling him for old time sakes. Nah, I'll save a few bucks and buy some pork reins instead.


----------

